# remove seats mk3 golf



## G7 (May 7, 2006)

hey amigos , i have a question how do i remove the seats from a mk3 golf my drivers capitan chair is broken and i need to replace them with some nice ones i got these sweet leather soft shinny expensive , ebayed < please asap get me up tp date


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: remove seats mk3 golf (G7)*

At the front center of both the passenger and drivers seat there is one allen screw and bolt at the front of the seat rail. Remove it entirely then just slide the seat fowrard as if you were adjusting it. It will slide out of the rack and come right out. Shouldn't take anymore than 5 minutes per side.


----------

